# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام > منتدى الهندسة المدنية >  ESRI ArcGIS Desktop 9.2 ISO

## المهندس عبدالكريم

OS: Windows | ~881MB  
ArcGIS Desktop is a collection of software products that runs on standard desktop computers. It is used to create, import, edit, query, map, analyze, and publish geographic information. There are four products in the ArcGIS Desktop collection; each adds a higher level of functionality: ArcReader; ArcView; ArcEditor; and ArcInfo.



ArcReader is a free, easy-to-use mapping application that allows users to view, explore, and print maps and globes. ArcReader is a great way to deliver interactive mapping capabilities that access a wide variety of dynamic geographic information. Using ArcReader, anyone can view high-quality maps created using the ArcGIS Publisher extension. ArcReader is freely distributable and can be delivered with your data for CD-ROM-based publishing of geographic data.


ArcView is full-featured GIS software for visualizing, analyzing, creating, and managing data with a geographic component. Most data has a component that can be tied to a place: an address, postal code, global positioning system ********, census block, city, region, country, or other ********. ArcView allows you to visualize, explore, and analyze this data, revealing patterns, relationships, and trends that are not readily apparent in databases, spreadsheets, or statistical packages. ArcView can help you better answer questions such as: Where are my customers?; What is the environmental impact of a new development?; Where should I put new stores or facilities?; Who is impacted in an emergency?; What is the best way to respond to a power outage?; What are the highest traffic areas of a city?; What taxes are due for a land parcel?



ArcEditor is a powerful GIS desktop system for editing and managing geographic data. ArcEditor is a member of the ArcGIS family of GIS products and includes all the functionality of ArcView and adds a comprehensive set of tools to create, edit, and ensure the quality of your data. ArcEditor supports single-user editing as well as a collaborative process between many editors. An extensive set of tools is included for simple data cleanup and input as well as for sophisticated design and versioning. With ArcEditor, you can automate quality control by building validation rules directly into your data; create and edit GIS features with visual editing and productivity tools; build rich, intelligent geographic databases; model complex, multiuser editing workflows; build and maintain spatial integrity including topological relationships between geographic features; design new work plans and work orders to share across the enterprise and store stages of a workflow process; manage and explore geometric networks; increase editing productivity; manage a multiuser design environment with versioning; disconnect from the database and edit in the field. Why Use ArcEditor? You can use ArcEditor to manage complex information. The extensive tools and workflow processes in ArcEditor allow you to build and maintain your GIS data simply and efficiently. ArcEditor includes COGO editing tools, advanced construction tools, and conflict detection and resolution tools.

ArcInfo is the most complete GIS available. It includes all the functionality of ArcView and ArcEditor and adds advanced spatial analysis, data manipulation, and high-end cartography tools. Professional GIS users use ArcInfo for all aspects of data building, modeling, analysis, and map display. A complete GIS out of the box, ArcInfo provides all the functionality for creating and managing an intelligent GIS including maps and globes, data, metadata, geodatasets, and workflow models. This functionality is accessible via an easy-to-use interface that is customizable and extensible through models, scripting, and applications.

All ArcGIS Desktop products share a common architecture, so users working with any of
these GIS desktops can share their work with others. Maps, data, symbology, map layers, geoprocessing models, custom tools and interfaces, reports, metadata, and so on, can be accessed interchangeably. This means that all GIS users in an organization can benefit from using a single, consistent user interface and set of functionality and data formats, thus minimizing the need to learn and deploy several different products
.


Download Links:
http://rapidshare.com/files/209203/a...art01.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/210902/a...art02.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/212595/a...art03.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/214559/a...art04.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/216857/a...art05.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/219302/a...art06.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/222026/a...art07.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/225100/a...art08.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/227785/a...art09.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/207760/a...art10.rar.html



ESRI Press Books
PDF format

The famous ESRI's ArcGIS software revolutionized the GIS with it's innovative tools. Here are 29 PDFs which will help you get started with basic and intermediate steps needed to efficiently understand and operate the software.

Here are the *******s:

ArcGIS Spatial Analyst
Building A Geodatabase
Building Geodatabases With RationalRose
Configuration And Tuning Guide DB2
Configuration And Tuning Guide Informix
Configuration And Tuning Guide Oracle
Configuration And Tuning Guide SQLServer
Editing In ArcMap
Geodatabase Workbook
Getting Started With ArcGIS
Linear Referencing In ArcGIS
Managing ArcSDE Services
Understanding ArcSDE
Understanding Map Projections
Using ArcCatalog
Using ArcGIS 3D Analyst
Using ArcGIS Geostatistical Analyst
Using ArcGIS Spatial Analyst
Using ArcGIS Survey Analyst
Using ArcGIS Tracking Analyst
Using ArcMap
Using ArcReader And ArcGIS Publisher
Using ArcScan For ArcGIS
Using ArcToolbox
Using ESRI MapData
What Is ArcGIS


http://rapidshare.com/files/877340/E...part1.rar.html


http://rapidshare.com/files/879068/E...part2.rar.html


http://rapidshare.com/files/875304/E...part3.rar.html


http://rapidshare.com/files/875673/E...part4.rar.html






Mirror: 

ESRI ArcGIS Desktop 9.2


http://rapidshare.de/files/37527301/...art01.rar.html [rapidshare.de]
http://rapidshare.de/files/37527623/...art02.rar.html [rapidshare.de]
http://rapidshare.de/files/37527892/...art03.rar.html [rapidshare.de]
http://rapidshare.de/files/37528119/...art04.rar.html [rapidshare.de]
http://rapidshare.de/files/37528311/...art05.rar.html [rapidshare.de]
http://rapidshare.de/files/37528535/...art06.rar.html [rapidshare.de]
http://rapidshare.de/files/37528710/...art07.rar.html [rapidshare.de]
http://rapidshare.de/files/37528932/...art08.rar.html [rapidshare.de]
http://rapidshare.de/files/37529108/...art09.rar.html [rapidshare.de]
http://rapidshare.de/files/37529127/...art10.rar.html [rapidshare.de]


ESRI ArcView GIS 3D Analyst 1.0
http://rapidshare.de/files/37527056/a1b2b3.rar.html [rapidshare.de]

Socet Set 5
http://rapidshare.de/files/37527108/...part1.rar.html [rapidshare.de]
http://rapidshare.de/files/37527172/...part2.rar.html [rapidshare.de]
ESRI Press Books
http://rapidshare.de/files/37529215/...part1.rar.html [rapidshare.de]
http://rapidshare.de/files/37529340/...part2.rar.html [rapidshare.de]
http://rapidshare.de/files/37529422/...part3.rar.html [rapidshare.de]

----------


## نافذة صحار

موضوع جيد لكن طويل نوعاً ما

----------


## jeefnassar

thank uuuuuuuuu

----------


## abuyaas

:SnipeR (94):   thanks

----------


## زهره التوليب

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## بيومي

thank you very much

----------


## غير مسجل

اسمحوا لي بالمشاركة الاولى بالقاء التحية للجميع

----------


## abdelweehed

شكراً على البرنامج

----------


## AHMEDAHB

تحياتي لكم

----------


## sniper2x

الف شكر اتمنى ان تكون المطلوب

----------


## sendbad

جزالك الله خير

----------


## sltsrnl

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## spider.man

مشكوووووووووور يامان على الموضوع :SnipeR (48):  :SnipeR (48):  :SnipeR (48):  :SnipeR (48):  :SnipeR (48):

----------


## spider.man

ياريت ترفع البرنامج على mediafire  لانة سريع جدا فى التحميل

----------


## spider.man

ياريت تكلمنى على space_man28@yahoo.com

----------


## spider.man

ياريت لو عندك لعبة red ***** 4 كاملة ترفعها على مديافير

----------


## daif

الف شكر اتمنى ان تكون المطلوبة :Bl (10):  :Bl (10):

----------


## mohsen66

شكراً على البرنامج

----------


## عبد المنعم الديب

تحياتي لكم و شكراً على البرنامج

----------


## yme_am

thankkkkkksssssssssssssssssssssssssssss

----------

